# tippler help!!!



## flyingace (May 22, 2007)

I got 5 birds from a market and the guy who sold them said one is a tippler and the other 5 are rollers. They are like 3 months old and i thought they wouldnt fly high, but when i let them out to fly they are flying dots in the sky but only for 10 minutes then they come back down and sit anywhere... and after like a 15 min wait they return home... is there any way i can make them come straight home and fly for a long time? atleast like 2 hrs?...


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I don't know much about tipplers but I had the same problem with my homing birds. When I let them out, they would stay gone for about a half hour and when they returned, they would land in the tall pine trees around the loft. Then about ten min. later, they would land on the loft and trap. I Stopped them by using a small beach ball, about the size of a basketball, and everytime they would land in the trees, I would hit the ball in the air with a loud slap and they would take off. I did this for about three or four days and then they got the message. They now land on the loft without setting in the trees. I guess you could use something different and maby someone else can give you some othe ideas but this is what worked for me. You have some Nice looking birds.

Good luck.

George


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Flyingace, Is the enclosure in the pictures their permanent home?


----------



## flyingace (May 22, 2007)

yes it is, actually its part of their home...there is an indoor part to it aswell...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds. How about a picture of the whole enclosure? Are these your first pigeons?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I wouldnt go using a ball until they are well seattled as tipplers I know are more of a flighty bird then homers are ,not to sure about rollers but if you scare them off to far I know they are more prone to getting lost so take it slow and give them a little more time .. feeding them less helps a heap too ..keep them hungry and they should come in when you call them .


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

plus the two you have with the white wings and grey heads and dark tails look like polish hiflyers if you ask me .. are you sure he said rollers?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How long have you had the birds? 3 months old is still young. Do you know if they were flown before? If not, then it will take them a while to have the endurance to fly for long periods of time. Pigeons like the fly. (the flying breeds that is). They'll do what they are supposed to do with some time. Don't rush it.


----------



## flyingace (May 22, 2007)

yes they are about 3 months and i think the grey ones are polish highfliers... yes these are my first pigeons..btw when they start flying they gain altitude right away within 5 minz and take hard effort to find in the sky still flickering dots thats it...but after 15 minz they come right down... and the brown one stops in mid air and flips numerous times.. how long will it take for them to stay high for a long time i know i have to wait but is there anything i should do to speed the process... for ex.. how much feed should i be giving to 5 birds everyday.. and how many times should they be fed...thanks


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

The tipplers and high fliers will fly longer the more you train them. If they only fly like 15 min, you could even fly them several times a day. You already got them high up in the sky, now they should start increasing their time. You only have young birds, so it would be a bit hard to speed up things, like a technique which can be used is to fly the youngs with some adults birds which will fly longer and possibly keep the youngs flying with them till they get the idea.


As for the feed, this is how I feed my high fliers:

Find a box you can use to measure the amount of food, and feed them one day to see how much they actually eat. 
Then the next day feed them a little less and wait for them to finish up all the food. (The quick eaters will eat all their favorite grains before they start eating the other grains in the mix)
Once they have eaten it all, give them more food. (This will give those slow eaters a chance to eat some of the favorite grains as well, and not only leftovers from the other birds)
Now wait for them to finish eating before you remove the remaining food.
This way none of the birds will stay hungry, and they will get the amount of food they need.

Try to feed your birds at one specific time, like 5 pm every day. A routine is very important.
Also make sure you feed your high fliers around 12 hours before you release them. Grains in the crop of a high flier is a NO NO, and will make the birds fly less.

Good luck.


----------



## flyingace (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great help it was very intresting and helpful...but.. i feed them everyday at 4 pm and let them out in the morning around 9 or 10... what they would do is just sit on some trees where i cant even scare them for around 20 to 30 minz and then for some reason they all just start flying around the coop and go really high but that also stays for around 10 minz and then they come back down i dont know why they do this..


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Try tossing them up in the air, so that they start flying the moment you let them out.

You said they are polish high fliers, did you try to find some info about them? How long do they fly, do they kit, or fly solo etc etc?

The guy you got them from, do you know anything about his birds at all? How well do they perform?


The only high fliers I fly are pakistani high fliers. I usually let these out at the age of 6 weeks when they start eating on their own, and flying up and down from the perches. After a few days in the aviary I let them out, and usually in a day or two they all take off. Depending on the bird it should take a few days to about a week before these youngs start doing 1-2 hours, and then increase their time even more. But these birds are solo fliers, so the other birds dont pull them down that easily, and they fly till they wanna drop by themselves.
In a kit a bird might pull the others down as well, so it might be a good idea to fly the best ones together for a few days to see if they increase their flying time.


----------

